

The main culprits for startups' diversity problem? Investors - z0a
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/jan/02/the-main-culprits-for-startups-diversity-problem-investors

======
curtis
> ... it’s pretty much anybody who isn’t white, male, young, and privileged...

I don't know what startups these guys are talking about, but they sure don't
sound like the U.S. startups I have experience with. Disproportionately male?
Sure. Privileged? If by "privileged" you mean from at least an ordinary middle
class background? Sure again. But white? Only if you count our large (very
large?) contingent of south asian and east asian teammates.

